# Older model winterising



## Bill48er (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello.

I quite like some of the older Hymer A class models (and their prices!).

I'm looking at Hymers not least for their year-round usability and their double floor insulation. How far back have they been doing this? And are the older models still effective in this regard?

We don't need so many mod cons but we do need to keep efficiently warm.

Any advice and tips gratefully received.

Bill


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Bill - Yep the old Hymers do seem to have good reports from owners - not sure that they all have double floors though ?- you will need to look at each model - Most of the older German vans should be more suitable for use in the winter - and of course you can make improvements yourself - plenty of info on the site for you to search through


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the double floor on Hymers made after 2000 is over hyped. It's a nice fact to quote when selling but in reality the heat loss through the floor is negligible.
On my 2000 model without double floor all the the vital tanks and piping are very well insulated and heated. Hymer have always made their vans to be used in the winter months hence the ski size lockers.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I would agree with that Bill.

We had a Hymer on a Merc without double floor and it was very well winterised, even the waste tank had a large pipe running to it from the blown air system.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't get fixated on just Hymer's there are plenty of other quality older motorhomes out there (watch the payload, I once had a "P" reg B544 on a Fiat base, rubbish rear axle payload (as in about 50Kg when EMPTY) 

Andy


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ours is a 2001 Hymer and doesn't have the double floor, we don't use it in the winter so i can't comment about how good/poor the floor is. I have noticed that a lot of the 2002 models do have the double floor so maybe this is the change over year.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've been in our van on an Aire in Andorra in December-freezing outside but toasty warm (70odd deg) inside with the blown air heating on-mind you I did have to peg the Truma dump valve to stop it draining the water.


----------



## Bill48er (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. What about if you have been away from the MH all day, or for a few days, and the heating has not been on? Pipes from the blown air heating would not have been effective in that case? Or would they soon unfreeze any problems?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just leave it switched on, on a very low setting, that way it will only come on if the temp gets too low.

That's what we did overnight in freezing conditions, it may fire up once during the night/day for 10 mins or so.

Paul.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

You would have that problem with any van double floor or not. The only way to stop water in the pipes freezing is to maintain some heat.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The heat loss through the floor may be negligible, but we find the cold creep up through the single floor can be a problem, meaning feet and legs can get quite cold of an evening. 

Hence we use carpet underlay to line the floor in winter - we have no carpet. It's very effective. 

Nearly time for it to go down again!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

JWW said:


> The heat loss through the floor may be negligible, but we find the cold creep up through the single floor can be a problem, meaning feet and legs can get quite cold of an evening.
> 
> Hence we use carpet underlay to line the floor in winter - we have no carpet. It's very effective.
> 
> Nearly time for it to go down again!


We have used all our vans in the winter months and have never felt cold in any of them and I don't think any of them had double floors. As has been said just leave the heating on a low setting.


----------



## Bill48er (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm learning a lot. Your experience can be crucial to me. So, if for example I were to get a MH of pre 2000 vintage, would the installed heaters of that era have sensitive enough thermostats to just click on and off at a chosen maintenance temperature? Or, I suppose, updating the heater could be a good, and safer, investment. That maintenance temperature setting should not use up too much gas.

I think I have detected in some ads that the heating is blown electric. Is that right? If so what would be the recommendation for my circumstances and the relative drain on the house battery compared to gas usage?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The most common heaters use gas with electric fans blowing the warm air so not a big drain on your battery. All the ones that I've seen are regulated by a thermostat so you should have a low setting.
It's worth taking a small portable fan heater with you for when you stop somewhere with an EHU.


----------

